# Daiwa Sealine 900H vs. Senator 9/0...which one?



## -- Saints Domination --

Well im thinking about getting a new reel for shark fishing this summer, and ive read good things about both the Penn Senator 9/0 and the Daiwa Sealine 900H. The Daiwa holds about 720 yards of 50 lb line while the Senator holds about 675 yards of 50 lb, and they are both about 150$ new. Question is, which one do yall prefer? I would be leaning toward the daiwa for its higher capacity, but maybe the quality of the Senator makes up for its 45 yard deficiency. Just lookin for opinions, thanks!


----------



## lobsterman

Daiwa Sea Line


----------



## FishnGator

Go with the Sealine, no doubt about it. I've got 2 that I surf fish with and they are great reels.


----------



## Firedawg

I was contemplating the same thing and went with the 900H, there are some after market parts to hot rod it up!


----------



## lobsterman

Because of the all aluminum frame the 900H is a much better reel. Penns are not made like tanks like they used to be. They used to be the standard all other reelswere measured by and now they are just average.


----------



## Squidder

I personally would use a Penn 9/0. Parts are readily available for the 9/0 andrelatively cheap. The Daiwa parts are expensive for the 900H and not so easy to find.I have repaired a lot of reels and have found that if you perform a few tweaks on the 9/0 (or any Penn reel) before use it will work just fine.Penn was always famous for not lubing their reels very well in assembly process. "Tight Lines"


----------



## -- Saints Domination --

I appreciate the advice guys, thanks


----------

